# barfields live bait and cons



## bluebaitboat (Jan 18, 2008)

we repair docks decks seawalls privacy fences and retainer walls telephone number 850-554-0109 tony


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Tony,

Good to see you on here.

Jim


----------

